# best nuts for keto



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

hiya, been researching nuts, and i've found a list of nuts and their info

my question is, keto is all about low carbs, but the nuts with the lowest carbs have soooo much fat (some's needed i know, but still). So are they still better?

discuss!

here's the link, hope you lot find it useful

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/calories/calorie_counter/nuts_seeds.htm


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Macadamias have the most fat per gram than any other nut mate...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Keto is all about trace carbs, high fat and moderate protein


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Regardless of what type of fatloss diet you're on, I don't think nuts are great choice. They're not very filling, energy dense, and easy to overeat.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

bayman said:


> Regardless of what type of fatloss diet you're on, I don't think nuts are great choice. They're not very filling, energy dense, and easy to overeat.


For Keto they are great, just not too many 

I always tell my Mrs a handful of nuts a day is a good thing


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

bayman said:


> Regardless of what type of fatloss diet you're on, I don't think nuts are great choice. They're not very filling, energy dense, and easy to overeat.


Wrong...

Energy dense because they contain a lot of fat (9 cals per g rather than 4 like carbs and protein) which is great on the keto diet which is at least 65% fat

Dont want to overeat? Weigh them, simples


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

switch said:


> For Keto they are great, just not too many
> 
> I always tell my Mrs a handful of nuts a day is a good thing


mine normally gets a mouthful eod


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

willsy said:


> mine normally gets a mouthful eod


me too, "Every other Decade" !


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

willsy said:


> Dont want to overeat? Weigh them, simples


I take it you carry a scales as a matter of course?

I stand by what I said, when dieting nuts aren't a great choice.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

bayman said:


> Regardless of what type of fatloss diet you're on, I don't think nuts are great choice. They're not very filling, energy dense, and easy to overeat.


I've had 200g of Almonds today, defo not good for a diet (filling up wise)

Would be great for bulking. Suppose there ok to snack on.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> I've had 200g of Almonds today, defo not good for a diet (filling up wise)
> 
> Would be great for bulking. Suppose there ok to snack on.


Thanks for proving my point! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

bayman said:


> I take it you carry a scales as a matter of course?
> 
> I stand by what I said, when dieting nuts aren't a great choice.


Prepare them beforehand i buy 300g bags and weigh out 50g in sandwich bags and take them to work or whatever!

Im sure you prepare meals? Its not hard mate

Fail to prepare, prepare to fail


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

willsy said:


> Prepare them beforehand i buy 300g bags and weigh out 50g in sandwich bags and take them to work or whatever!
> 
> Im sure you prepare meals? Its not hard mate
> 
> Fail to prepare, prepare to fail


this is what i do, using teeny tiny little tupperware boxes

i'm getting obsessed with tupperware, i have loads now, all different size, i end up taking about 6 to work

love it.

my favourites are cashews, typical, they're about the worst then! haha!

so i take it brazils, almonds, hazelnuts, and walnuts are the best then?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

They are the highest in carbs I think if youre on keto I'd guess cashews are not the best choice.

Edit - cashews I mean.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Cashews are fine depending on your diet mate, as long as you portion them correctly and they fit within your macro's thats fine imo mr tupperwear!

Hampsternuts have you lost a lot of bodyfat? I thaught you were a lot larger a while back or is my memory on the blink again?


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

I used brazil nuts when I was on a keto diet! I had them in my main meals with chicken and veg but they have to be weighed otherwise as stated is very easy to eat loads!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

willsy said:


> Cashews are fine depending on your diet mate, as long as you portion them correctly and they fit within your macro's thats fine imo mr tupperwear!
> 
> Hampsternuts have you lost a lot of bodyfat? I thaught you were a lot larger a while back or is my memory on the blink again?


i had a pic up where i looked big, but it was a lot of water/fat, i actually the same now, but leaner, strength about the same

have taken nearly 2 inches of my waist in about 3 weeks of keto though, quite pleased


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

hamsternuts said:


> i had a pic up where i looked big, but it was a lot of water/fat, i actually the same now, but leaner, strength about the same
> 
> have taken nearly 2 inches of my waist in about 3 weeks of keto though, quite pleased


Well done mate keep it up


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

When doing keto, I found brazil nuts best

I found meals of chicken breast and a weighed out serving of brazils seemed to kill my appetite better than anything else


----------

